# Who is the greatest jump jockey ?



## KautoStar1 (9 February 2015)

So, with the great AP announcing his retirement and all the tributes pouring in for the great man, it got me thinking.  Who is the greatest jump jockey ?  Clearly AP is in terms of statistics.  20 championships in a row (is it 21 if you include the conditional title ?), 4000+ winners, all the major races ticked off and his phenomenal ability to bounce back from injuries that would make most of us hang up our hat and boots.

However, I am looking at it in terms of horsemanship and are basing my thoughts on those I have seen ride (so realistically I am only going back as far as the 80s)

John Francome & Ruby Walsh top my list.  Great hands, stylish, always in the right place at the right time. I think you could sit them on any horse for any discipline and that natural feel they have would carry them through.
Closely followed by the old rogue Graham Bradley.  A naughty boy, but a supremely talented horseman.
Richard Dunwoody.  Stylish, talented.  A head case.
Paul Carberry.  Ditto Dunwoody, but with a sense of humour
Timmy Murphy.  A wasted talent in so many ways, but a great horseman.
Norman Williamson
Declan Murphy 


to name a few.  I could go on..  but AP doesnt make the top of my list Im afraid.



Discuss.....


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (9 February 2015)

You missed out Adrian Maguire, a superb horseman who was riding in the Dunwoody years and the early McCoy era.  I don't think Dunwoody is / was a headcase, he was just driven, and has been unable to find something to replace the adrenalin lifestyle ............ I imagine McCoy will have a similar problem, but he probably wants to stay in racing, whereas Dunwoody had to walk away.
What McCoy did was to adapt, to re-model to make sure he was always going to aim for the jockey's championship, that was the aim every year, and meant riding here there and everywhere, a good agent of course, and ready to ride whenever he was physically able.
Lessons learnt from the Pipe days meant he did what was required to bring those horses to the course ready to win.


----------



## Maesfen (9 February 2015)

No discussion or argument from me lol!

Francombe, Ruby and Paul Carberry for horsemanship all the way, so stylish too.

Of the 'naughty' boys I used to love a bit of Steve Smith-Eccles and I love Eddie Ahern's gung ho out hunting!


----------



## Orangehorse (9 February 2015)

I agree, to be champion jockey you have to want to do it.  Dick Francis was always a first choice for trainers if they had a young horse in its first race, as he had the ability to place a horse and get it jumping well.

In Richard Dunwoody's autobiography there is a story of him taking over the ride on a really good horse that had lots of wins with an amateur, who had to retire.  The horse didn't go for Richard, so after about 2 runs he contacted the previous rider and asked him how he rode the horse.  "I did nothing" was the answer, just let the horse do it all.!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 February 2015)

Francome. You could still see his natural talent at Olympia in the jump/flat jockey fundraiser.


----------



## popsdosh (9 February 2015)

Mr Francome every time he was just so natural. Steve smith Eccles had a real talent for psyching out other jockeys. Another story of Richard Dunwoody( I used to be assistant starter at Huntingdon) he was riding west tip season after winning the national his first race of the season was a 2.5 mile chase at huntingdon. I shall never forget the sight or the language as at the first fence the horse never lifted a foot off the ground but left a hole you could drive a tractor through. I dont know how he ever stayed on!


----------



## Alec Swan (9 February 2015)

There's always Sam Twiston-Davies.  He's young but he's getting some good rides and if he continues with an open mind,  it wouldn't surprise me within 5 years to see him wearing the crown,  and within 10 to see him taking over from his father.

For those who are amongst the leaders,  I have a great liking for Ruby Walsh,  and historically,  as good a man as there's been with a horse,  Francome.  We'll know of course,  at the end of the 2016 season who will be the next champion.

Alec.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 February 2015)

People forget about Will TD as he has gone onto the flat but I always preferred him on the sheltoes to his brother.


----------



## KautoStar1 (9 February 2015)

I think STD is almost certain to be champion jockey, simply because he has the PN firepower and he's undoubtedly talented, but for me, something is lacking in terms of natural talent.  Where as Messrs Walsh and Francome are neat and tidy, Sam always looks a bit scruffy in a finish.  I'm sure that will improve as he matures.  

When I was a kid, Dunwoody was my hero and then I read his auto biography and instantly fell out of love with him.  Conversely, wasn't a fan of AP until I read his first book a few years back and changed my mind.  In his most recent version of his auto biography he tells a particular story of how horrid he was to Chanelle, but it was strangely sad and in a way so honest that I found myself liking him more.

I have to admit just a tiny bit of a crush of Ruby Walsh


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 February 2015)

I dont like Ruby! Never really have done lol! 

We were discussing who would be the next for the crown at work earlier and the unanimous decission was made that Barry Geraghty looks as though he is always wearing make up! That's as far as we got lol!


----------



## KautoStar1 (9 February 2015)

Yes he does, you are right !!!


----------



## Maesfen (9 February 2015)

KautoStar1 said:



			When I was a kid, Dunwoody was my hero and then I read his auto biography and instantly fell out of love with him.  

I have to admit just a tiny bit of a crush of Ruby Walsh 

Click to expand...


Have to agree about both of those comments; in fact the book turned me off him before halfway through, I admire his determination though.

Ruby is such a natural except when it's that advert and he's as wooden as the stairs but it makes me laugh at his deadpan expression.


----------



## Smurf's Gran (9 February 2015)

Not the greatest jump jockey but I used to love watching Adrian Maguire  - some of those rides on Viking Flagship and Barton Bank were both magnificent and terrifying 

(makes mental note to check AL at work for Cheltenham, and prices on betfair )


----------



## Smurf's Gran (9 February 2015)

EKW said:



			I dont like Ruby! Never really have done lol! 

We were discussing who would be the next for the crown at work earlier and the unanimous decission was made that Barry Geraghty looks as though he is always wearing make up! That's as far as we got lol!
		
Click to expand...

You're right --- eye liner ???


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 February 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			You're right --- eye liner ???
		
Click to expand...

And definitely foundation!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (9 February 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			You're right --- eye liner ???
		
Click to expand...




EKW said:



			And definitely foundation!
		
Click to expand...

Just google imaged him, and yes..I never noticed it before but definitely some form of guy liner or something ??


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 February 2015)

LittleRoodolphRider said:



			Just google imaged him, and yes..I never noticed it before but definitely some form of guy liner or something ??
		
Click to expand...

Unless it's tattooed on then it is actually natural! He looks like that straight out of the shower lol! And I only know this because I have had to collect saddles from him in naught but a towel and soggy hair where I guess he has just been in the sauna!


----------



## Colouredwelsh (9 February 2015)

I have the most amazing picture of McGuire jumping a fence on one of our great chasers. we used to have a right laugh on overnights with Dunwoody, McGuire, Carberry etc . I'll never forget Paul Carberry & Ken Whelan getting kicked out of the nightclub up in Ayr for swinging from the light fittings. Oh those were the days. Lol.


----------



## Alec Swan (9 February 2015)

EKW said:



			Unless it's tattooed on then it is actually natural! He looks like that straight out of the shower lol! And I only know this because I have had to collect saddles from him in naught but a towel and soggy hair where I guess he has just been in the sauna!
		
Click to expand...

You were wearing naught but WHAT? 

That deserves a Rep.  One en route! 

Alec.


----------



## Laura_Grey (10 February 2015)

Ruby Ruby Ruby, oh to have an ounce of that man's talent.

I think Aidan Coleman has to be the most talented of the up and coming boys.


----------



## KautoStar1 (10 February 2015)

Well I am inclined to think Ruby is probably the most talented jockey of his generation, by quite a long way.  
Interesting that almost all of our selections are Irish.  Must be something in the water over there.  Although they just seem to be born to it.  Odd how Ireland dominates with so many jockeys - flat and NH - but they are less successful in other disciplines.  Good but not dominant.


Young Campbell was a talent & taken too soon 

I agree Aidan Coleman is making up into a fine jockey.  Noel Feiley has always been good but under rated, as is Wayne Hutchinson.  I'd really like to see him in a top job or getting more outside rides so he can prove himself.

Graham Lee was always a good jockey, just a shame he went over to the dark side, but flat racings gain.

As for Francome, well that picture of him in H&H during the Jockeys challenge, was brilliant.  So neat and tidy.  Not bad for an OAP.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 February 2015)

People were lining the walk way at Ayr today and poor AP got mobbed for all 3 of his rides! Even the first aid staff got their selfies and autographs with him in the paddock before the bumper! He'll be willing April to  come quick by the end of it lol!


----------



## Chiffy (10 February 2015)

I'm in the Francome fan club and still so miss him on Channel 4. Hoping young Sam TD might make the grade.


----------



## Mightymax (10 February 2015)

Going well back in the day... Fred Winter!


----------



## Mariposa (14 February 2015)

I really enjoy and have confidence in Barry Geraghty and of the younger generation Sam TW looks to be heading towards being a great jockey.  I also think Aiden Coleman rides beautifully too.


----------



## Leaf (14 February 2015)

Saw ruby today in a hurdle race, horse was very strong and took a while to settle, but something went wrong out the back horse started to go backwards, he took him wide didn't get after him and hacked round missed the last hurdle pulled up at the post. The horse was lame I mean head nodding lame in trot.. He still didn't get off it! Rode him into the unsaddeling enclosure... Horseman not today sadly


----------



## Madam Min (15 February 2015)

Mariposa said:



			I really enjoy and have confidence in Barry Geraghty and of the younger generation Sam TW looks to be heading towards being a great jockey.  I also think Aiden Coleman rides beautifully too.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^
This, I also rate Nick Schofield and Richie McLernon, both up and coming riders


----------

